# Took a year off



## stinkyelements (Apr 17, 2016)

Hey everyone!! So as the title says I took a little over a year off to focus on my family, moving to a new house and get some things together. It was so hard not growing over the past year+ but necessary I suppose. I've been around checking out posts and all a bit for the last couple weeks and it's nice to see things going well here and see some familiar face. I'm looking to get setup but starting from scratch so it hasn't been easy and I'm eager to get going but I'm trying to be patient and need to gather some things to get started. Just wanted to say something and get reaquainted. Maybe toss around a few ideas.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 17, 2016)

Welcome back stinkyelements.   What cha thinking about doing?  Glad to have you  back.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 18, 2016)

Welcome back!  Actually, other than the money thing, it is kind of fun to start from scratch and set things up like you want them.  We are always up for throwing ideas around.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 18, 2016)

Hey Stink :ciao::48:


----------



## zem (Apr 18, 2016)

Welcome back SE  if only i can just tear it down and start from scratch, redesign everything, I love that part of growing


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2016)

Howdy and welcome.


----------



## DankColas (Apr 18, 2016)

stinkyelements said:


> Hey everyone!! So as the title says I took a little over a year off to focus on my family, moving to a new house and get some things together. It was so hard not growing over the past year+ but necessary I suppose. I've been around checking out posts and all a bit for the last couple weeks and it's nice to see things going well here and see some familiar face. I'm looking to get setup but starting from scratch so it hasn't been easy and I'm eager to get going but I'm trying to be patient and need to gather some things to get started. Just wanted to say something and get reaquainted. Maybe toss around a few ideas.



I'm back in the grow. I stopped for a what feels like a year. The join date on my account makes it not that long ago. I will have a seed in dirt on 4/20. Really I didn't even plan that. The so much pain I have been in. Changed my mind to start growing. I just threw everything in the closet and blocked the door. So I just had to pick up my mess. I closed my grow down the night I bought my gun. Now the gun shooting isn't enough to help with the pain. So I will be growing dark night. A 50/50. Perfect for the all day smoke. Also coming back here to check in again. HI all.


----------



## stinkyelements (Apr 19, 2016)

Alright well I just spent a half hour writing a post on some details and the site made me re-register and then said my email was already in use and all this craziness so I lost my post and don't quite feel like retyping it all...thank you all for the welcoming back. Here's a few pics of one of my last plants..

Grape Apollo 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## stinkyelements (Apr 19, 2016)

Grape Apollo 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## stinkyelements (Apr 19, 2016)

For some reason this is how I have to do this 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## stinkyelements (Apr 19, 2016)

Grape apollo 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## stinkyelements (Apr 19, 2016)

I'll try this again. So I still have a lot to figure out and some of it I just need to make a decision, so I'm not opposed to a little persuasion. I usually would run In tents which I most likely will stick with doing. I would use floros for seedlings and clones and after a few weeks move under dual 600w MH and HPS cooltubes. I would like to keep things a bit more simple and and if I stay with HPS I would only do one 600w in a 4x4 or close to it. My grow area is in a basement that is not air cooled by central air or anything but it is much much cooler in general. I can't believe I'm saying it but I'm considering trying LED's or even just using t5's from start to finish rather than air cooled hoods..I feel like it may be more appropriate and less of a problem but I'm not sure. I don't know how effective either of those options would be until I can figure something else out. I want to keep it simple but I want to get the most out of what I can do with what I'm working with.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 19, 2016)

Your plants look beautiful Stinky. Really nice.  I don't think you will get the bud growth T5's and you wont get the penetration with LED.  A 600 in a 4x4 should be enough..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 19, 2016)

I am not sure what you mean when you say that trying LEDs or using T5s all the way would be more appropriate and less of a problem, but if you want to make the most of what you're working with, I would stick with the HPS.  Good LEDs are quite expensive and it would cost a bundle to adequately light a 4 x 4 space.  And going with T5s, you would need a bare minimum of 4 4 tube fixtures or 16 54W tubes.  Not only will the T5s burn way more electricity (864 vs 600 with HPS), but you will get quite a bit less bud.  I guess that I am not understanding why you feel the need to figure something else out?  Two 600W in a tent is a pretty good set up, IMO.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 19, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Two 600W in a tent is a pretty good set up, IMO.



Works great for me:aok:


----------



## stinkyelements (Apr 19, 2016)

Thank you Rose. And I agree with you and THG completely. My concern is just controlling the heat in the basement I am afraid in the summer months I will not be able to keep the heat down with what I would like to use. I by no means want to stray from using HPS I'm just worried that even though it would be one 600w HPS I will have some problems. I miss my dual cooltubes they were awesome but I will be struggling to cool one yet two. And that is truly my only reason for considering other options.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 19, 2016)

You could exhaust to the outside-outside to help with the heat. That way you wouldn't heat up the basement.


----------



## stinkyelements (Apr 19, 2016)

pcduck said:


> You could exhaust to the outside-outside to help with the heat. That way you wouldn't heat up the basement.



Yes pcduck I would be doing that anyway for sure but I can't be positive it will be enough


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 20, 2016)

And running your flowering lights at night helps with the heat. I found that LEDs did not run that much cooler than air cooled HPS.  I suggest that you set your tent up with the HPS and see what your temps run.  

Do you not have your cool tubes any more?


----------



## Locked (Apr 20, 2016)

Welcome back stinky.


----------



## stinkyelements (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey! What's up Hammy good to see you man.....

That is just what I am going to have to do THG, but no I do not have any of my equipment anymore which is why I'm trying to be cautious and plan as best I can for making new purchases. I am starting completely from nothing....


----------



## stinkyelements (May 7, 2016)

Anybody know what's up with attitude seedbank? I've been trying to place an order and they are not accepting credit/debit card payments.....


----------



## pcduck (May 8, 2016)

All I know is they don't accept MasterCard.


----------



## Joe420Camel (May 8, 2016)

pcduck said:


> All I know is they don't accept MasterCard.


 I've ordered with a "gift VISA" within the last month or two.

:48:


----------



## stinkyelements (Jun 21, 2016)

Received my order a couple weeks ago 
 Dinafem- blue kush, og kush, purple afghan kush, and sour diesel auto.
 Humbolt seeds- Black D.O.G, Blueberry headband, Blue dream auto
 Barneys Farm- Tangerine dream, pineapple chunk, vanilla kush 
 DNA- Holy Grail kush 
 Next Generation- Grapefruit Diesel
 Big Buddha- critical mass auto
 Auto seeds- auto chemdog
 Nirvana- cbd lemon og (freebie)
 Reserva Privada- Tangie (freebie)
 Anyone have any experience with any of these let me know


----------



## stinkyelements (Jun 21, 2016)

Started a blue kush and the mutant freakshow begins 

View attachment image.jpg


----------

